# AMD EPYC: Any support for PMC Profiling?



## wichtounet (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, 

I am currently experimenting with an AMD EPYC 7302 on a two-sockets systems with FreeBSD 12.1.

I wanted to get information about some performance counters, but apparently, there is no PMU support for this CPU:


```
# pmcstat -L
pmcstat: pmu features not supported on host or hwpmc not loaded
```

I have `kldload hwpmc` already. 

Is there any way to get PMC counters with this CPU on FreeBSD 12.1?

Thanks

Baptiste


----------

